# Trellis styles



## sly22guy (May 4, 2010)

Just was looking at the other guys trellis's noticed his are a "T" style. some of the vinyards around here just have "Posts" 6" no "T" at the top. any benefit one way or the other or just personal preference?


----------



## deboard (May 4, 2010)

I chose the style partly based on grape type. I believe mine are close to a "double curtain", which allows vines to grow on both sides at the top wire(s), and hopefully, grapes just hanging down for easier harvest. This was recommended for cynthiana/norton grapes since they are very vigorous apparently. 

I'm not sure what the advantages/disadvantages of the different types are, but I'm sure others on here know a lot more.


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2010)

Some varieties have vigor control problems and benefit from the double curtain from the split trellis, such as GDC- Geneva Double Curtain. Others aren't as hard to control so you can just train them to one top wire and let the shoots and grapes hang down. There are dozens of type of trellises and training systems. Those are just two choices.


----------



## AlFulchino (May 4, 2010)

considerations

1- what does the variety want? meaning, what is its growth habit...you do not want a trailing and hanging variety placed on a verticle shoot positioned trellis...trust me on this..i know ...you can do it, but it isnt natural for some grapes

2- what system will produce the best and highest quality grapes and yield for your variety and site vigor

3- what do you want to look at when you look out your window and how much pruning and hedging will be required

combine the three considerations and you will have an answer that suits you


----------

